# Confused but loves doggies..



## rockchick (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi there :wacko:

I was given this website address by my good friend Chris, need to look her username up! lol.. Basically i was due to go to America with my motorhome and my doggies but at the last minute everything fell through! As i had been planning to have 6 months off anyway i thought i might as well carry on and i have just rented out my house and my business. My new plan is to go travelling around Europe but thought i'd start in the UK as i'm here and haven't actually been to that many places..

I've been reading a few of the threads and posts and i'm not entirely sure what i need to do to find places to stop? The other problem i have is as well as my Hymer 542CL which is about 21 feet long i have a doggie trailer on the back which is really difficult to turn around or reverse with as i csn't see it! I usually unhitch it and push it round..

I am looking to head down to Cornwall next weekend. At the moment i am camped up in a pub carpark in Berkshire. I also thought about travelling to Scotland for a bit.

Any advise anyone has would be star! Please excuse my blonde dapiness as well!

Look forward to hearing back from people...

Thanks..

H


----------



## Wind Dancer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Rockchick, 

Glad you found your way here :welcome: I'm sure will get loads of info to help you on your way.

How do you get on with your doggie trailer?  I'd be too nervous driving one of them, but I have decided my next MH will have a garage that the dogs can go in.

Have you thought about a reversing camera to help keep an eye on the trailer and with the maneuvering?

Chris
:wave::drive:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Rockchick and welcome to the site.


----------



## rockchick (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Chris 

I def hope so! Would you say i need to become a full member to get the most benefit?

Trailer is great and reversing is ok too just that because it's so small it jack knives and hits the side of the motorhome because the motorhome is so wide! Grrr.. Garage sounds like a great idea! I already have a camera but same problem as trailer too small and MH so wide! lol..

Speak soon.. :dance:

H

x


----------



## scampa (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## n brown (Mar 19, 2012)

rockchick said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> I def hope so! Would you say i need to become a full member to get the most benefit?
> 
> ...



if you put a couple of flags on each side of the trailer at the back,sticking out sideways,you can see immediately when its going out of line,as you have made it visible.[i can't believe how crap i am at explaining things}


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Rockchick, sounds a lot of trouble that trailer why not carry your dogs in the van. Cheaper on fuel and safer for the dogs surely. Can just imagine their faces when the trailer hits the side of the van with them in it.


----------



## Calitess (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Rockchick

How many dogs do you have?


----------



## rockchick (Mar 20, 2012)

:wave: Ooooo N Brown, flag idea sounds like a good plan! World cup Scotland flags i reckon.. lol..

:heart: Calitess i have 3 doggies, 2 collies and a pomapoo..I loooove them. What is it you have?

:drive: Haaamster - my motorhome is really nice and i don't want the doggies mucking it up! lol.. They are really messy! The trailer is a special doggies one that the police use.. Check it out:

Dog Trailers

:wacko: Hi Scampa thank you

H


----------



## grumpy2 (Mar 20, 2012)

*dog*

Hi Rockchick
Hope you enjoy the forum etc, we live in cornwall and there are loads of places to wild and the Star inn in 
St Day camp for free (see pub stopovers) is our local and can not recomend it enough.
We have 2 springer spaniels who love the mud and water so a motorhome with a garage was top priority it is by far the best answer and you get a fixed bed lovely, when you get to cornwall get in contact and we can meet somewhere for a bit of wilding.
ron and deb


----------



## Duckrow (Mar 21, 2012)

Our dogs insist on going in the bed. They like starched linen and their favourite pillows are made of Siberian goose down.


----------



## grumpy2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Duckrow said:


> Our dogs insist on going in the bed. They like starched linen and their favourite pillows are made of Siberian goose down.



oh my god,  think your dogs are ruling the roost so to speak!!!!


----------



## rockchick (Mar 24, 2012)

Currently sat in carpark in slapton sands, south devon.. Hoping to stay the night.. Two other vans here, wonder if they're doing the same.. Lol..

plan is to make my way along south coast and round to north and come back via tavistock, heard it's rocking there. .

Will look up st day and the star and see if I can plan it in..

Difficult to type on this phone but will keep checking back hear..

Thanks everyone..

H


----------



## Wind Dancer (Apr 12, 2012)

rockchick said:


> Thanks Chris
> I def hope so! Would you say i need to become a full member to get the most benefit?
> Speak soon.. :dance:
> H
> x



Hellooo!

Hope you're having a great time!  I didn't manage to get back on the forum until now so missed your message.
Becoming a full member is very worthwhile, even if you are heading to the continent.  Apart from the database, I've had a lot of good information and overnights PM'd to me.

How's it going and where are you now?  

I've been thinking of getting away, just for some long weekends.  But am plotting my next big trip to Scotland for later in the year.

xxx
:drive:


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site

i love the trailer however, my very very large bullmastiff would not fit in there, lol, also, i travel alone most of the time, i want my dogs with me for saftey, they have to earn their keep, they have their own bed too, i dont think its a case of them "ruling the roost" as one poster said, its their holdiday too!


----------



## stephmac (Apr 12, 2012)

Definately join rockchick the P.O.I s on your Tom Tom takes the stress out of your trip as you can rely on getting a decent stop for the night. Hope you have fun. Scotland flags are a great idea BTW.


----------

